# Eircom Broadband - Joomla, PHP & MySQL



## Marathon Man (9 Dec 2008)

Now that Eircom have provided more webspace (100MB), has anyone tried installing and running Joomla, PHP & MySQL on their webspace? 

Eircom don't support any of the above and Customer Service suggest trying to install them. Before I do, just wondering if anyone else has tried and what results/problems they had.


----------



## Marathon Man (9 Dec 2008)

Free accounts.  I'll try the PHP info file sometime over then next few, and see what happens.

Eircom CS guy said he was waiting (for his own personal Eircom a/c) to see what Eircom were going to do regarding PHP & MySQL.  He suggested uploading both and seeing what happens.  I was just wondering if anyone has tried it before I start tinkering.


----------



## dtlyn (9 Dec 2008)

Marathon Man said:


> Free accounts. I'll try the PHP info file sometime over then next few, and see what happens.
> 
> Eircom CS guy said he was waiting (for his own personal Eircom a/c) to see what Eircom were going to do regarding PHP & MySQL. He suggested uploading both and seeing what happens. I was just wondering if anyone has tried it before I start tinkering.


 

I'd be very surprised if that comes anywhere near even close to working.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Dec 2008)

I gave up using eircom's free space ..... I couldn't install or run scripts.
You'll probably have to pay for web space if you want to install joomla etc.
Get one that provides cpanel access .... it will automatically install joomla, WordPress etc.

Shop around for web space .... I have space hosted by an American company ... I found their prices much more competitive than the Irish providers I looked at.


----------

